# Ahoy!



## lbeane (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahoy!
My name is Capt Larry Beane and I love boats of all kinds. I learned to sail and owned my first boat at the age of ten. I've owned about 20 boats over the years and have sailed on both the Atlantic and Pacific oceans, the Sea of Cortez, and the Caribbean Sea. The last boat I owned was a 46' motorsailer on which I lived for 12 years.
I am currently between boats but am looking for a position as skipper or first mate on a private yacht or charter boat. I am USCG-licensed and have a lifetime of experience. 
If you could use some help operating/navigating/cruising your boat, please drop me a line at [email protected].
Thanks and I look forward to talking to you.
Capt Larry


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey beane, welcome to SN dude. Good to have another salt around. Newbs like me have a lot to learn.


----------

